#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > درخواست: درخواست درایور وبکم و بلوتوز لپ تاپ hp elite book 8460p

## pars598

دوستان سلام.دوستان بفرماید چطور میتونم درایور وبکم و بلوتوز لپ تاپ hp 8460p روبدست بیارم؟و نصبشون کنم؟

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mg_omidy

سلام
در ابتدا وارد Device manager سیستم شوید و روی هر آیتمی که با علامت زرد مشخص شده راست کلیلک کنید و گزینه Properties را انتخاب گنید.
در پنجره باز شده تب Details را انتخاب نمایید و از قسمت Property گزینه Hardware Ids را انتخاب کنید  تا در کادر  Value مقادیر مورد نیاز ظاهر گردد. حال مقادیر ظاهر شده را کپی کنید و در این پست قرار دهید تا درایور مورد نیاز شما را پیدا نماییم.
در ضمن نوع سیستم عامل و اینکه 32 بیتی است یا 64 بیتی را نیز قید کنید زیرا ممکن است درایور مورد نظر متفاوت باشد.
موفق باشید

----------

*pars598*

----------


## pars598

سلام.با  تشکر  از  راهنماییتون.دوست عزیز ویندوز میشناسه وهیچ علامت زرد رنگی توی  دیوایس منیجیر  روی گزینه وبکم  وبلوتوز  نیست.ولی نمیدونم چرا فعال نیستن .فقط  آیکن  بلوتوز مشخصه  که نمیشه  هیچ  کاری  باهاش انجام  داد  غیر فعاله.وبکم  هم هیچ آیکونی نداره.درایورشون رو ندارم.همینی که ویندوز نصب  کرده  بود  هم پاک کردم ووینوز رو ری  استارت کردم دوباره همونجوری نصب کرد که فایده  ای نداره.
ویندوز  هم  سون32بیتی  هست .
لطف  کنید بفرمایید  نور صفحه نمایش  رو از کجا  میشه زیاد  کرد؟چون توی ویندوز با وجود  اینکه تاآخر زیاد کردم ولی باز  مثل  اینه که نور کمه مشخصه  که کمه..با کی برد  هم نمیشه کم وزیادش  کرد.به غیراز  ویندوز  کجا میشه  نور  رو زیاد   کرد؟توی ست آپ  هم  گزینه ای  ندیدم برای زیاد کردن نور  صفحه  نمایش.باتشکر

----------


## mg_omidy

سلام من هر کاری کردم نتونستم لینک های دانلود درایور ها رو برای شما در این پست قرار دهم
لطفاً با ایمیل من در یاهو ارتباط برقرار کنید تا لینک ها را برای شما ارسال کنم
mg_omidy (at) yahoo

----------


## pars598

سلام.خیلی خیلی متشکر از لطف وزحمتی که کشیدید باشه چشم.
لطفی دیگه بفرمایید به سوال دومم هم پاسخ بدید بسیار تشکر میکنم. 
نور صفحه نمایش رو توی ویندوز تا آخر زیاد کردم ولی مشخصه که نور کمه.جای دیگه ای نیست که بشه تظیمات نور ال سی دی رو زیاد کرد؟مثلا" ستاپ؟من توی ست آپ هم رفتم البته ولی تنظیم خاصی در مورد نور ال سی دی ندیدم.

----------


## mg_omidy

سلام مجدد
معمولا  نور صفحه لپ تاپ های توشیبا رو می شه از کیبورد تنظیم کرد که برای این کار باید کلید های ترکیبی  fn مورد استفاده قرار داد. از طریق ویندوز هم میشه همون کار رو انجام داد که میگین همچنان نورش کم است. در اینجا دو مشکل ممکن است به وجود اومده باشه اولی نرم افزاری هست که ممکن است ویندوز قدرت تغییر نور پس زمینه رو از دست داده باشه که برای تست این موضوع می تونید  چک کنید ببینید نور کمتر از این هم میشه یا نه؟ یا اینکه سیستم رو با یک سی دی بوت که دارای محیط گرافیکی هست بالا بیارید مثل سی دی نصب ویندوز سون و ببینید در صفحه start setup نور صفحه همچنان کم است یا زیاد. که در صورت کم بودن مشکل سخت افزاری بوده و باید لپ تاپ به گارانتی یا تعمیر کار معتبر تحویل داده شود.  در صورتی که در آنجا نور صفحه خوب بود راحت ترین کار نصب دوباره ویندوز است.

----------

*pars598*

----------


## mg_omidy

من فراموش کردم در پست قبلی یادآوری کنم که حتماً مطمئن شوید درایور گرافیک لپ تاپتون درست نصب شده باشه و از درایور استانداردی که ویندوز سون نصب می کنه استفاده نمی کنید.

----------

*pars598*

----------


## pars598

سلام.دوست عزیز.شما لطف کرده بودید لینک درایورهای بلوتوز و وبکم رو به ایملم فرستاه بودید .من دانلودشون کردم و نصب کردم هیچ کدوم جواب نداد.

----------


## mg_omidy

> سلام.دوست عزیز.شما لطف کرده بودید لینک درایورهای بلوتوز و وبکم رو به ایملم فرستاه بودید .من دانلودشون کردم و نصب کردم هیچ کدوم جواب نداد.


سلام
من درایور ها رو متناسب مدل لپ تاپتون از سایت Hp پیدا کردم و براتون ارسال کردم. 
شما device manager رو برسی کنید ببینید آیا چیزی هست که نصب نشده باشه یا اینکه زیر شاخه های بلوتوث و  imaging device وجود داره؟؟؟
در ضمن برای مطمئن  شدن از کارکردن بلوتوث باید وایرلس لپتاپ روشن باشه.
راستی در مورد نور صفحه اعلام نتیجه نکردین؟

----------

*pars598*

----------


## pars598

سلام.باتشکر از پیگیری وپاسختون.درمورد نور صفحه نمایش فکر نکنم سخت افزاری باشه چون بااجرای بعضی از نرم افزارها یک لحظه نور زیاد میشه و دوباره به حالت اول برمیگرده البته توی ویندوز نور کم و زیاد میشه ولی زیادش هم معلومه که معمولی نیست وکم هست.ظاهرا" درایور کارت گرافیک هم نصب هست.
شما درایورهایی که زحمت کشیدید پیدا کردید مخصوص همین مدل لپ تاپه( hp elitbook 8460p)؟
دوست عزیز یه نرم افزار قوی میتونید معرفی کنید که درایورهای نصب نشده یا ناقص نصب شده را اتوماتیک شناسایی کرده و اتوماتیک هم آخرین آپدیت درایور را از اینترنت پیدا و دانلود بکنه؟باتشکر

----------


## mg_omidy

> سلام.باتشکر از پیگیری وپاسختون.درمورد نور صفحه نمایش فکر نکنم سخت افزاری باشه چون بااجرای بعضی از نرم افزارها یک لحظه نور زیاد میشه و دوباره به حالت اول برمیگرده البته توی ویندوز نور کم و زیاد میشه ولی زیادش هم معلومه که معمولی نیست وکم هست.ظاهرا" درایور کارت گرافیک هم نصب هست.
> شما درایورهایی که زحمت کشیدید پیدا کردید مخصوص همین مدل لپ تاپه( hp elitbook 8460p)؟
> دوست عزیز یه نرم افزار قوی میتونید معرفی کنید که درایورهای نصب نشده یا ناقص نصب شده را اتوماتیک شناسایی کرده و اتوماتیک هم آخرین آپدیت درایور را از اینترنت پیدا و دانلود بکنه؟باتشکر


سلام
بله این درایور ها دقیقاً برای این لپتاپ بود
شما می تونید به سایت  driveridentifier برید  و نرم افزار این سایت را دانلود و نصب کنید خودش جستجو می کنه و درایور های که نیاز به آپدیت دارند یا نیاز به نصب دارند رو نشون می دهد و پس از اینکه وارد سایتش میشه لینک های دانلود رو مشخص می کنه که می تونید از اونجا دانلود کنید و نصب کنید

----------

*pars598*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

